# Job I should have said feck off



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

My other halfs mam has a pub in a small village (Saint bees) and it's full of farms etc and and ask me if I would help a customer with a tractor bonnet.i said I need to see it because I'm working on a Vespa scooter so he lands with it and it's been brush painted,runs all over it and pitted with rust etc so I gave him a price to get shot of the job because he didn't want to spend much money on it and says ok I will just brush paint again :thumb:few weeks later and says can you do that bonnet for me but for £50 less but just tidy it up and nothing fancy.
I've no before pictures but it was bad the grill was like the rest of the bonnet but he bought a new one 
































































There is no way I'm painting a tractor again because it's just not worth doing


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Awsome mate ! 

You just made the rest of his tractor look silly !


Great work


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks mint now bud


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Why not paint a tractor again?

I paint a lot of agri stuff. More money in it and easier than cars! 

A lot more profit in stuff that isn't a car or van.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

There are tractors where I work. Paint is the least of their problems. Nice work btw.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

President Swirl said:


> There are tractors where I work. Paint is the least of their problems. Nice work btw.


you can say that again, when they brake they brake, awesome finish


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I valet a lot of agri stuff aswell as paint them. It's mainly pre sale and the main thing farmers like it a clean interior and windows. The rest just needs to be as clean as can in a time limit.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

You know your going to have to post another photo with it fitted, just to see if it stands out a little..


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

That's a cracking job there mate. Well done.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice job.

Need more pics of the Fergie though :thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And now i have this to do
















Then main frame is up on the bench in the pic above and the white painted bits are from the scooter.he wants the main scooter Matt black and wheels red


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Toddy,

I have to say you sound quite p***d off about this job and even finish your post saying you would not do another again... I must be missing something in translation as the job you have done is A1 spot on! Great finish :buffer: and a thorough job. You should be chuffed :thumb:

Well done pal

Ben


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

SBM said:


> Hi Toddy,
> 
> I have to say you sound quite p***d off about this job and even finish your post saying you would not do another again... I must be missing something in translation as the job you have done is A1 spot on! Great finish :buffer: and a thorough job. You should be chuffed :thumb:
> 
> ...


I think he should have charged more for what he did, so wasn't worth his while.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks a lot better though bud!


----------

